# Too new to be true.



## Tmfit (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

Im s


----------



## Tmfit (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't know what the hell happened there. I'm somewhat new to the forum. I snoop regularly. I am a personal trainer, train high volume 6 days per week and have done multiple successful cycles. Digging the atmosphere and enjoying the posts. Looking for more info, because we can always learn.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to IMF Tmfit! Read the rules and you'll do fine.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## palufitness (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey tmfit. Welcome to the forum. Which gym do you work at??


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Oct 7, 2014)

palufitness said:


> hey tmfit. Welcome to the forum. Which gym do you work at??



^^^lmao


----------



## BadGas (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey bro..welcome. Sounds like you bring a ton of experience to the table man. Looking for to seeing your feedback throughout the forum!!


----------



## brazey (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jason.grapes (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome Tmfit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------

